

Ask HN: Who's hiring in Europe? - asymmetric

Especially in Berlin!
======
pclark
I don't work for Red Gate but I use their office, Red Gate is always after
talented Developers and Testers. This well written job spec is probably a
testament to their attitudes: [http://jobs.red-
gate.com/templates/redgate/jobdetail_zip/183...](http://jobs.red-
gate.com/templates/redgate/jobdetail_zip/183.aspx/Jobs/Software%20Engineer)

They are rated one of the top companies to work for in the UK, and you've
probably seen some of the innovative blog posts they've been writing recently
(free ipads, geeks by the sea, etc)

Their CEO is on twitter, @neildavidson, I'm sure he'd ask the development
interviewers to pay special attention to anyone that mentioned HN to him after
they applied...

------
erikstarck
SoundCloud is based in Berlin. Swedish founders, relaxed atmosphere, cool
product: <http://soundcloud.com/pages/jobs>

------
squirrel
youDevise is a growing 50-person agile financial software company with a
couple of very successful financial web applications. We're hiring in London
(sorry, not Berlin). Read about jobs at <http://www.youdevise.com/careers> and
learn more about us on our blog at <https://dev.youdevise.com> .

I'm the CTO and handle all the hiring. Would be very happy to hear from anyone
interested in working in Europe (whether or not you have the right to work
here - we do immigration if the fit is right).

------
bjonathan
Hi,

I'm the cofounder of <http://www.submate.com> and we are currently looking for
a CTO. Quick pitch: based on your daily commute SubMate introduce you to cool
new people and things to do in your areas.

We are based in Paris and the startup is pretty young (only 3months old) but
we already have been selected at multiple startup competition: Innovate 100,
The Next Web, Plugg and Nonick (we won that one).

SubMate been developed in RoR.

If you want to know more mail me: jonathan-at-submate.com

Good luck with your job search :)

~~~
joubert
This is a cool idea. I often see the same people on the subway (New York) and
after a few times conversations start (many people probably for dating
possibilities). Good luck!

~~~
bjonathan
Thank you :) yeah we want to connect you with the familiar stranger you see
daily !

------
nader
We, the company compuccino based in Berlin, are looking for developers pushing
our products forward.

We develop interconnected platform strategies & cross-platform applications.
Our Apps, Tools and APIs allow customers to create, publish and spread content
within specialized use cases and in individual formats.

Technologies: PHP, Python, MongoDB, memcached, Lighttpd, MySQL, jQuery, Redis,
HAProxy, Nginx, etc.

Have a look at our website <http://compuccino.com> (Jobs page on the top
right)

~~~
asymmetric
i suppose you have to speak german to get the job, right?

~~~
nader
German is a plus but our team speaks English. Just hadn't had time and
resources to make our website multi-language.

------
intranation
Smarkets, a betting exchange startup based in London's hot White Bear Yard
incubator, is hiring:

<http://smarkets.com/about/jobs/>

strong front-end and Python skills a must; a willingness to hack on Erlang,
RabbitMQ, and Couch a bonus. Extra points for push Javascript (Websockets,
Comet) experience.

------
EamonLeonard
Wow, lots happening in Berlin and London! Good to see :)

We're called echolibre, we're Dublin based, and we work with startups.

We're looking to add another PHP developer to our small, friendly team. If you
have experience building web apps with the likes of Zend Framework, working on
Open Source projects and have been part of a distributed team, we would love
to hear from you.

You can get our attention by telling us about code you've written for fun.

We can promise you interesting work, the opportunity to learn from world class
developers and the chance to be part of a fun and close knit team.

If you're not in Ireland, telecommuting is fine by us :)

Send us an email: freedom@echolibre.com

Find out more about us: <http://www.echolibre.com>

You can also get me on <http://twitter.com/EamonLeonard>

------
rsmith
We're not a startup, but we're hiring in Cambridge, UK:

<http://www.intermine.org/wiki/NowHiring>

We're a small team at Cambridge University building web software for querying
and analysing biology/genomics data that's being adopted by several big
academic sites.

------
Seldaek
We're looking for a Scrum Product Owner in Zürich:
<http://www.liip.ch/de/company/jobs/> \- Scrum knowledge optional, but
motivation to learn it and experience handling clients required. We're also
always on the lookout for (really) talented php devs.

------
ErrantX
Good timing!

I'm looking for a .Net developer to write a desktop app over the summer.

It's an "in-house" position in Lincolnshire, UK but if you need a [cheap]
place to stay something could be worked out.

Ideally looking for a student or hacker with nothing to do for the summer :)
wage should be decent (not actually got as far as a budget with my boss but
certainly _a lot_ better than working at McDonalds). Fun way to pay for next
years tuition & get some experience.

Needed: .Net, SQL, experience using VCS/Bug tracking. If you can learn quickly
you're fine.

Plus we're lots of fun, small firm, lunch provided every day, plenty of stuff
going on etc.

And you get to work in a "classified" facility :)

Drop me an email (address on my profile) if you want to know more.

------
langer
GroupSpaces is based in London sharing offices with some other startups
including TweetDeck and Moo. We're looking for PHP hackers and a UI/UX
designer: <http://groupspaces.com/jobs>

------
buro9
We're recruiting in London, not quite a startup but a Research & Development
lab for Yell with a startup vibe.

It looks like we might soon be heavy on great front-end people and that our
hiring of back-end people is lagging, so we're becoming desperate for
innovative people who know JVM related tech forwards and backwards (J2EE,
Spring, Groovy, Clojure, etc) and who can use that to green-field from scratch
as well as integrate with brown-field (a lot of data we need is still in
legacy systems, though we have a roadmap to move it somewhere sane).

We are still looking for a few more people on the front-end. Aside from people
who know JavaScript intimately (you'll have a tough quiz to pass during
interview), we're also looking for someone who has been inside Android for a
while and can untap the potential there. If you have C/C++ knowledge too then
all the better as we're keeping our eye on Google's NaCl. Any OpenGL
experience would be nice too but certainly isn't high on our current
priorities.

Finally we need a designer, one who really understands the limitations of the
different devices and yet can turn around flawless and highly communicative
work quicker than we can bring it to life with tech.

For all of these roles whilst experience is necessary what we're really
looking for is a deep passion for what you do and a real lust for learning and
applying what you learn.

Drop me a line at david.kitchen@yelllabs.com and I'll ensure we get back in
touch.

~~~
tomjen3
Sorry, but that post is far too filled with buzzwords to be of any use here.

In addition, nobody knows J2EE inside and out, it is far too big.

~~~
buro9
I know, it's terrible. Worse still, IBM seem to have had a good time in here
and we're having to work with Websphere ESB and Portal. One of the key assets
is the data and whilst we're free to persist new data however we choose the
legacy stuff is currently locked in those systems and so we are hiring to help
free it.

Our front end innovation and what we do for small business is where we're
focused, but that back end has to be tamed for us to get anything significant
done. The legacy stuff is why we need people with silly amounts of Java stuff,
whereas the front-end is really mobile and device driven.

------
agaton
Here's a great blog post about recruiting where the author Paula Marttila
listing some Swedish startups that are hiring right now:
[http://paulamarttila.posterous.com/always-be-hiring-how-
to-b...](http://paulamarttila.posterous.com/always-be-hiring-how-to-build-
your-startup-te)

I also wrote a blog post a couple of months ago with hot Swedish startups that
hires great people, it's poorly translated with Gtranslate here
[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http://fyranyanser.se/2010/01/26/lediga-
jobb-hos-roliga-startups/&sl=sv&tl=en)

We at <http://twingly.com> always want to hear from people with amazing skills
and wonderful personalities, so plz let me know if you're interested no matter
of geography: @agaton

------
garethr
Not sure if they are still looking but Nokia had some interesting sounding
jobs going in Berlin. Working with Matt Biddulph of Dopplr fame.

[http://www.hackdiary.com/2010/02/10/algorithmic-
recruitment-...](http://www.hackdiary.com/2010/02/10/algorithmic-recruitment-
with-github/)

------
shedd
We're looking for senior Rails developers to join our engineering team in
Dublin. Early-stage startup, funded - looking for great developers excited to
jump in and make a big impact on our product. Email me at the address in my
profile for more information.

~~~
giskard
What about a youg talented linux sysop guy :)

------
codepo8
Yahoo is hiring in London - engineers (both backend and frontend) for Yahoo
answers and Eurosports. We are also looking for geo engineers with good C++
skills for the GeoPlanet team. Drop us a CV at cheil@yahoo-inc.com.

------
koenbok
Sofa is always looking for great obj-c/obj-j/python/js/support/ui-designer
people to work fulltime in Amsterdam.

<http://www.madebysofa.com/jobs>

~~~
onewland
Is it possible/tenable to hire Americans?

~~~
koenbok
It requires some work, but it's relatively easy:
[http://www.iamsterdam.com/en/living/official-
matters/knowled...](http://www.iamsterdam.com/en/living/official-
matters/knowledge-migrants)

------
sebi
Senior Rails Dev needed in Amsterdam/Utrecht. They are building a web app,
predicting future energy scenarios based on your assumptions - like how co2
emission, electricity and heating cost, dependence on foreign countries will
change. I'm leaving this great team and project for my own venture.
<http://www.workingwithrails.com/opportunity/2450> Technologies: Rails 2.3,
Ruby 1.9, Haml/Sass, Rspec, Git, jQuery

~~~
Luyt
But why throw a barrier in the way? That site won't you let review the job
board without prior registration.

~~~
sebi
Sorry. didn't realize. Here's the ad:

Benefits: Laptop / computer, Telecommuting, Flexible hours

Very competitive benefits. But of course, it depends on the package of _your_
choosing.

The Energy Transition Model is a complex web application in which users can
build their own 'future energy scenario'. It tries to answer detailed
questions such as: how much less CO2 will this or that country emit when it
builds a Nuclear Power Plant, or wind mill parcs? What much will it cost? And
how dependent will you be on foreign companies?

For this end, we are building an extended Ruby on Rails app, with a rich
interface which shows complex charts, using no flash. (instead we use jQuery
and Canvas.) To make live easy for ourselves, we use HAML, SASS and Git.

You will work in a small company of 9 dedicated employees.

Salary is well above average. Expats are also very welcome.

dennis.schoenmakers at quintel.com Phone: +31 - 6 109 65 293

------
brown9-2
CitrixOnline has a few positions open in Dresden, Dublin, and the UK:
<http://www.citrixonline.com/careers.tmpl>

------
tudorg
Hi, we (IPTEGO) are hiring in Berlin :-) Check out:
<http://www.iptego.com/jobs/> Feel free to contact me for more details.

------
patrickk
Apple are hiring in Ireland. But not the hacker-type roles like so many of the
others here. I'm hoping to get my leg in the door and move into a developer
role asap.

------
iuguy
We're looking for bright penetration testers, reverse engineers and malware
researchers at <http://www.mandalorian.com>.

We're based in Reading, UK about half an hour from London. We've got a good
team in the centre of town. Applicants would need to go through UK government
clearance so British nationals only I'm afraid. Drop me an email if you're
interested.

------
azeemazhar2
Wow! So many jobs. Yah, so we're hiring. Anywhere in Europe. Team is
distributed. But we have nodes in Slovenia and Wandsworth.

Several roles: Big-data analysis person: use whatever tool you need

Machine learning guy: particular interested in people with experience in semi-
supervised learning; or anyone who has implemented the Vowpal Wabbit

PHP developers--we're on Zend on AWS.

I am aa [at sign] pi.mu

------
scompt
sevenload.com is hiring in Cologne, Germany for PHP/Java developer positions.
Here are the listings: <http://corporate.sevenload.com/en/career/recruit>

There's a few more if you can speak German:
<http://corporate.sevenload.com/de/career/recruit>

------
cbx
Tupalo.com in beautiful Vienna, Austria is looking for experienced (mostly
backend oriented) Ruby/Rails programmers. Join our team of 7 (plus dog) in a
relaxed atmosphere w/ some perks, very nice people, interesting problems:
[http://tupalo.com/en/press/about-tupalo/jobs/software-
engine...](http://tupalo.com/en/press/about-tupalo/jobs/software-engineer-
ruby-on-rails/)

------
freyfogle
We're hiring in London. Both experienced internet veterans but also people
straight out of school. We're a small (10 full time) but profitable consumer
internet start-up where you will get direct exposure to the founders and all
aspects of the business.

<http://www.lokku.com/jobs/>

We look forward to hearing from you.

~~~
adam-_-
Good luck - you're in my "interesting London/Perl companies" list ;)

------
richardmarr
Empora are hiring in London. I'm not going to list technologies because I
expect awesome technologists who can work with anything and everything. We're
working on interesting search and product problems related to the world of
aesthetic retail. Take a look at our site and send a CV to richard dot marr at
empora dot com if you fancy a chat.

------
joshuamarch
My company iPlatform is looking for great devs to join us in Soho, London -
we're building products to help companies manage conversations online, funded
by a service side building Facebook apps for big brands.
<http://theiplatform.com/jobs/> \- we code in Python. Come say hello!

------
mikebutcher
Try this <http://uk.crunchboard.com/ukcrunch.php>

------
neiljohnson
MX Telecom are looking for developers in London. Mobile messaging and
applications for folk like 118118/KGB_ BBC and Twitter We like great software
and the colour blue <http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/softdev>

------
dspeyer
Google is hiring in both Dublin and Zurich. Not exactly a startup, but still a
very fun place to work.

------
paolomaffei
I guess we are the only ones hiring in Italy. We are a consulting web agency,
looking to evolve into a startup soon :)

Looking for: mainly looking for designers and front-end programmers (better on
wordpress) Also a back end programmer that's also a sysadmin can do.

~~~
dariosalvelli
Really paolo? I'am italian and i work with my friends Fausto Napolitano in
Adds+: www.adds.it.

My blog is: www.dariosalvelli.com

Send me an email to: dario at adds dot it

------
timclark
Sorry we aren't in Berlin - but LShift are looking for developers in London.

<http://www.lshift.net/recruitment.html>

Interesting work done by interesting people.

------
mebe
Dodreams is looking for Ruby/Rails developers in Helsinki, Finland to work on
an innovative gaming platform. Must be cool to hang out with.
<http://www.dodreams.com>

------
kikibobo69
TomTom is hiring in Amsterdam, and possibly in Berlin. A variety of front-end
and back-end skills, more at the Java end of the spectrum. Even some Scala.
Ping me at eric.bowman@tomtom.com and I'll put you in touch.

------
coderholic
We're hiring at Mendeley. We're based in White Bear Year, London. Check out
our blog for job listings: <http://www.mendeley.com/blog/jobs/>

------
muxxa
Ticket Text

Python/Django Developer

We recently launched <http://ticketabc.com/>

Small startup (4 tech), required onsite, Dublin, Ireland

------
alliott
Graze.com [London],Octopus Ventures and DFJ backed, are hiring PHP developers:
<http://www.graze.com/pages/jobs>

------
oinopion
Looking at this this post, I think we need hackerjobs.eu

------
forcer
We are hiring .NET/WPF developers - no web apps - just desktop app skills.
Flexible working time/location. (janusz@broadbandspeedchecker.co.uk)

------
buster
<http://www.criticalpath.net/> has an office in Berlin and always needs good
people.

------
BvS
betterplace.org in Berlin-Kreuzberg (<http://bit.ly/cYpz9P>)

------
jk4930
Send me a mail (20100516@lab2app.com) - and we should have a coffee if you're
already in Berlin.

------
nc
www.kodu.co.uk we're based in London and are always looking to hire good
obj-c/ruby/rails devs to help develop and launch new products. (feel free to a
mail to nc@kodu.co.uk if you would like to know more)

------
maxniederhofer
We are. Based in London.

~~~
klaut
hi. i am currently based in scotland and looking to move to London. would be
very interested to start to work for a startup, specially if their founders
are hanging on HN :)

~~~
gordonguthrie
Klaut

There is a strong start-up scene in Scotland...

<http://techmeetup.co.uk/blog/>

We even have companies that actually use FP in products (Erlang) and some
Haskell hackers...

The scene here sent half a dozen people to StartUp School and a couple of
teams got interviews at YCombinator - and we've had three teams at Seedcamp
(including 1 winner) so you don't need to move to London...

Come along or ping me on gordon AT hypernumbers DOT com

~~~
olliesaunders
This is very interesting to me. I'm an aspiring Haskeller considering moving
from London. Can you be more specific than Scotland? There seems to be
Edinburgh, Aberdeen, and Glasgow on that link you provided. Are they all
equally good?

~~~
gordonguthrie
Edinburgh is the centre of it all...

------
ohashi
Anyone in the Oresund (Copenhagen+Malmo+Lund) region?

~~~
kmfrk
No openings, but you can always keep a close eye on Unity
(<http://unity3d.com>) based in Copenhagen, if I am not mistaken. The decision
on iPhone SDK support is still out there, and whatever happens, it might
propel them in a new direction you could assist them in.

------
matrixownsyou
any remoting web development/sysadmin? I'm based in Portugal. Skype me at
MatrixOwnsYou or drop a mail MatrixOwnsYou at gmail dot com

------
ahoyhere
We're looking for a clever, can-do, motivated, part-timer (and possibly
something more!) in Vienna, Austria for <http://letsfreckle.com> and other
secret, saucy SaaS products that help real customers & earn real money :)

Your specs: motivation & problem-solving are key, Ruby/Ruby on Rails
experience helpful, and any kind of HTML/CSS/JS skills are cream. You've gotta
be willing to wear many hats, cuz the rest of us sure do.

Could totally turn into a f/t position, once we figure out the logistics.

------
mthreat
<http://www.indeed.de/Jobs?l=Berlin> reports 26704 jobs in Berlin

Edit: Indeed has sites in several other European countries as well

